# Zassenhaus Panama Coffee Mill/ Grinder



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Do people have experience of this grinder? Is is capable of grinding from brewed coffee to Turkish?! Where is it good and where less so? It is a good price on Amazon it seems. Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Funnily enough I was looking at this grinder just the other day, its nice looking but there is very little information from enthusiasts out there, just a lot of Amazon reviews.

The Amazon reviews give it generally good praise but lament its tiny capacity (14g max I think)

The only opinions from people with a bit more experience I could find on it were in very badly Google-translated German from Kaffee Netz forum, and from what I could ascertain they didn't seem to be overly positive about it.

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/zassenhaus-panama.59049/&prev=search


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Back to my list of brass Sozen type grinder then! Decision, decisions...



Dylan said:


> Funnily enough I was looking at this grinder just the other day, its nice looking but there is very little information from enthusiasts out there, just a lot of Amazon reviews.
> 
> The Amazon reviews give it generally good praise but lament its tiny capacity (14g max I think)
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Had a notification of the price drop of this on Amazon today. Believe it's their lowest price yet.

Did consider one of these myself some months ago but held off in the end and went for a felgrind instead.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Do people have experience of this grinder? Is is capable of grinding from brewed coffee to Turkish?! Where is it good and where less so? It is a good price on Amazon it seems. Thanks


Been playing with one for a couple of weeks, small but not very stowable without leaving the grinder open (handle detaches with top bearing/hopper cover). Holds ~20g of medium roast beans.

Difficult to get a fine grind for Aeropress, or Clever, but reasonable for coarser end of French press & pourovers with a pulse pour. Wouldn't recommend for Turkish, nor Sowden.

Has to be set fairly coarse (mine is 4 notches from the first noises of burr rub) to avoid a lot of silty stuff, but grinds fast. Keep your pinky around the end of the catch cup, or hold the catch cup against something so it doesn't drop out during grinding.

Not as flexible as the bigger specialist hand grinders, but not bad if you take its limitations into account and you don't pay full list price (seemingly with Amazon, you should never have to). Worth £50? I reckon so, given the earlier caveats.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your findings.

Kinda glad I never pulled the trigger on one of these now as I did consider it when the price dropped in the summer.


----------

